# Non tilt steering column upper bearing



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone knows where to purchase a 67 upper steering column bearing? Or at least what it looks like. I sure hate to take my column apart and not be able to find it. I have done some searches but want to be able to match it up with a pic.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Number 8 rmtz


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

pontrc said:


> View attachment 135201


Thanks, looks large in size... not like what I have been looking at. I thought it was kinda like a pilot shaft bearing. Hmmmm???? does anyone know if the 67 upper bearing looks like this?


----------



## Bumperbrady (Apr 5, 2017)

RMTZ67 said:


> I was wondering if anyone knows where to purchase a 67 upper steering column bearing? Or at least what it looks like. I sure hate to take my column apart and not be able to find it. I have done some searches but want to be able to match it up with a pic.


----------



## Bumperbrady (Apr 5, 2017)

RMTZ, I am having a similar problem. Took apart my '67 column because of lateral play in the steering. The upper bearing had become loose and wore out itself and the housing it sits in. I have had no luck in finding the bearing new, but a few places might have the housing and bearing used as a set for a bit more $$. If the bearing is not lose or grinding I would just clean it and leave it be!


----------

